# SAP Jobs in Germany



## prashantranalkar (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi, 

I am coming to on JSV in the month of Dec 2017.....Am a SAP SD professional with 11 years of experience. Firstly I would like to know 
Which city would be reasonable to stay in?
Where I can find PG accommodation (sites)
What about opportunities on SAP professionals (english speaking)?
Also what would be a cheaper way to call to India while I am there?
At present I am learning german

Any suggestions/advice about what all is needed for a person travelling for the first time would be appreciated.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

There is not much point in arriving in December, everyone is busy with Christmas and hiring is not a huge priority. I would start sending applications now mentioning that you would be arriving in January. 

Have you applied directly at SAP yet? They are the ones most likely to hire foreigners who can't speak German.


----------



## prashantranalkar (Sep 25, 2017)

ok I will start applying from now on....and also apply at SAP.....but I have also heard that searching for a job when you are in Germany (with a German address and contact number) gets you more responses which is the reason I am planning to come in Dec.Is it true?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

prashantranalkar said:


> I have also heard that searching for a job when you are in Germany (with a German address and contact number) gets you more responses which is the reason I am planning to come in Dec.Is it true?


A German address and contact number are always advantageous when applying in Germany.

This does not change the fact that December is not a hiring month, as Sunshine said.

It would be like trying to get anything done during Diwali or Ramadan/Eid.

Why not wait until all the holidays (= closed offices/companies) are over and arrive in early January?


----------

